# Yes I did it again



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes I bought me another new toy. I couldn't get mine sold so I had to buy another one to lift my spirits. I will have to keep you in the dark on what it is till I get it home.

I can tell you I am heading back to ND so I need to keep this quiet so them gaints don't see me comming. I sure don't want to run into them again so SSSSShhhhhhh till I get back. I won't be leaving till Sunday morning so I hope they will be sleeping in when I come through. I do hope to take pictures of my new toy for you all to look at when I get it home.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Best take a cutting torch along for protection caseman. Rumor has it their scared of torches.:lmao: 

Have a safe trip! Will be waiting for the pictures.

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

have a good trip caseman


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Have a safe trip and watch out for those giants its getting close to Christmas and your truck and trailer and tractor would make a heck of a Christmas present for that big kid. Look forward to your pictures.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm back!
Sorry but no road trip pictures. Was close to 470 miles round trip. I hauled a W-6 Mccormick with a dual loader and a MM M5 up to where the Case S was suppose to be.
Overall the trip went well. It was a heavy load but there wasn't any wind most of the way up so the ole Chevy did good job pulling. I stopped for gas as was getting ready to leave when I did my walk around the trailer and noticed a tire on the trailer ready to blow. Figured it was better to change it in a parking lot than along side the ditch.
I couldn't reach my contact person to unload the tractors so my brother and I stopped to eat and then some other guys found us. It's kind of hard to hide a pickup and trailer with two old tractors in a town of 500 people.
Unloading the tractors didn't go well as one had a stuck brake and as we attempted to pull it off one wheel fell off the ramp and the drawbar hungup on the trailer so they had to get a loader tractor to help unload it. 2nd tractor went a lot better
Now to load my tractor. Where was my tractor???. The auctioneer said he was going to have it there where I was to deliver the 2 I hauled. Well it turned out that it was still where the auction was held. Well at least it was on our way back and they led the way and helped us load. The tractor eas suppose to run good but found out it hadn't been run for a year or so. Well we tried pull starting it and had it running a couple of times but then it would die. We pulled it on and tied it down and headed home.
Roads were over all very good. A few slippery spots in ND. Got within 25 miles of home and run into slippery snowy roads. Closer to home we got worse they were. Was really slippery in town as we had about 3 inches of snow. Now I am home safely and din't see any signs of the giants 

   
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well at least you got it all done and made it home safe. And missed the giants Want to see some pictures of it when you get the chance.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok here it is. I have pictures of my latest purchase. I had called the owner and he said it was suppose to run good, it was listed as a good runner. I asked about condition of sheet metal and tires but never thought to ask about the color so I was shocked when I seen it. Haven't gotten it to run yet but it does have possiblities. Previous owner put a IH distributor on it so I think that may be the problem(no fire). Enjoy the pictures

caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0048_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0049_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0050_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0051_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0052_IMG.jpg>

caseman-d
PS: am sure you all reconize the Model


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Is that a zinc oxide nose? 2funny


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut _
> *Is that a zinc oxide nose? 2funny *


That's good Jim, but only a Texan or an Okie probably appreciates the humor!!
Welcome to the club!!:spinsmile


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman-d,

Nice project.

Wing... good one!

dean...you need to get out more often....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *
> PS: am sure you all reconize the Model *


Looks like a Model S, but have no idea of the year.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Looks like a Model S, but have no idea of the year. *


Right on mow. It is a 1947 Case S. Good to hear from you again.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures caseman.

Looks like a good project for the occasional warmer days of winter.

Glad to hear the giants didn't give you any trouble.  

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Thanks for the pictures caseman.
> 
> Looks like a good project for the occasional warmer days of winter.
> ...


Mark,
I have to finish putting up the xmas lights before I can start this project. Once the lights are up I can see if I can't get the S to run. I may just pull the dist off and put a Case mag back on it.
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The sheet metal looks pretty good in the pics, Tires look real good, wheels don't show any rot, looks like a good machine to me. As far as getting it running, if you got it to putt putt a little when loading it, I'm sure you will have it purring like a Swiss watch in no time.:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks good caseman... that zinc oxide nose must be a nd thing i have a 44 massey i bought down there with the same look


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *looks good caseman... that zinc oxide nose must be a nd thing i have a 44 massey i bought down there with the same look *


Bear,
I was thinking maybe this was an old state tractor and someone painted over the numbers. Another idea is maybe he wanted it to run cooler so he painted it white since white is a cooler color. ha ha ha ha
I was thinkimg Kathy could paint a nice face on the front of it       . Any of you artistiks out there have any ideas???? For the winning drawing I could name the tractor after them. But keep the suggestions clean.     
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think you did good caseman. The metal looks good the rubber looks good and you got wheel weights on all four wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *
> ........
> I was thinkimg Kathy could paint a nice face on the front of it       . Any of you artistiks out there have any ideas???? For the winning drawing I could name the tractor after them. But keep the suggestions clean.
> caseman-d *


How 'bout this? Then everybody would think your a real cool guy...... like me! :furious: :furious:


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mowcase.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Mow:furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *How 'bout this? Then everybody would think your a real cool guy...... like me! :furious: :furious:
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mowcase.jpg> *


Very good mow, I like it also     
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I think painting it to match the rest of the tractor would be easier, although having your wife customize it would be a conversation piece! How about something related to TF?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well we had a nice I mean nice 70 degree day here in western SD yesterday (12-11-04) so I got to do some tinkering on the Case S. I was convinced that it had no fire, had spark at the points, but not at the cap. I got to looking and the firing order wasn't even close to what it was suppose to be (it has a IH dist. on it). I took and rewired it and still nothing.

I went looking for some old case mags that I had. I found 2 , but neither had fire. I pulled the cap of one and found that the little metal piece for the rotor was all rusted off. I looked through my box that had two parts mags and found a broken rotor that had the good tin piece on it. Cranked it over a few clicks and the dang thing bit me. So I figured I would just put a Case mag back on it.

The book makes it sound so easy to time these things. Guess it's easy if you know what your doing. Well I cranked the engine over till #1 blew my finger off the hole. It's tough to try to turn the engine over and hold your finger to feel the compression stroke. Thought I had everything right, hooked up the wires to the cap. Turned on the gas, hit the starter button, choked it and bang pop boom and everthing one can think of, but it did run. I see I had forgotten to put one wire back on the spark plug, put it on and it made it worse. HMMMM seems somethings wrong, I rotated the wire to the right and all I got was one big bang. rotated them to the left from original position and it the starter and it took right off. After a few adjustments to the carb we were off for a trip up and down the block. 

Tractor seemed to run alright ( hard to tell with a blowed out muffler). Thought I might try some seafoam in the gas to see if that won't clean it up some. I did notice the clutch was out of adjustment as it would slip in road gear. I would have to hold the handle forward to keep it from slipping. After getting it back in the driveway I adjusted the clutch to where it has a good snap to it. Haven't test drove it since I adjusted the clutch. I looked this morning and the temp has dropped to a nice cool 38 degrees. A long ways from 70 the day before. Well it is almost the middle of Dec.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm glad you got it running i knew you could do it:thumbsup: It in the mid 60's today here it nice outside.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats good caseman glad you got another one running soon you'll be able to have your own parade


----------

